# Just sickening (GS puppy)



## maryam187

I just took Pablo out and saw my neighbor with a TINY puppy. I said 'oh puppy' and she said 'do you want it?' I was like 'HUH?'
What happened is that a couple drove through our apartment complex yesterday and said someone was giving puppies away on the Walmart parking lot across the street. The girl felt bad and accepted one, but within 2 min. they decided it's the wrong decision and can't keep it. My neighbor (Karen) who is a cat person terrified of dogs felt so bad for this tiny thing that she decided to take it to find a good home for it, rather than run the risk it would end up God knows where. Unfortunately, she is a flight attendant and is leaving Monday morning for 3 days. 
We believe it is a GS or at least a mix. This puppy is SO tiny, like a Chihuahua. I was just looking at GS puppies at different ages and *if* this one is a purebred GS (which I would doubt) it's only 2-3 weeks old.  I offered to take the dog for those 3 days if she doesn't find someone by tomorrow night and take it to the vet and possibly GS rescue. I found a GS rescue which is luckily only 2 hours away from here. DH will ask his uncle if he wants it, cause they've already had 2 GSs. Poor puppy was crying and shaking, I told Karen to keep babying it and holding it close which she was doing anyway. She looked horrible cause she was worrying about the little guy for the past 24 hours and barely slept. We'll see how tomorrow goes and of course it had to happen on a WE where the vet's office is closed.


----------



## Poornima

Maryam, that is heart breaking. The puppy surely found an angel in your neighbor and you. I pray that the puppy gets a chance to live and thrive in a loving family soon. :hug:


----------



## ama0722

That is so sad. I hope that puppy isnt that young. She may want to hand it over to a vet's office or something cause it might need it's mother's milk and those nutrients still. Poor little guy


----------



## pjewel

Oh no! I wish I hadn't seen this thread. Now I'm going to be worried about the poor little guy all weekend too till something can be done for him. Meanwhile I'm praying with his angels around that he'll make it through what appears to be a cruel start to a life on this planet. Poor baby. Please give him a kiss from me.


----------



## marb42

Maryam, that is so sad. Poor little puppy. I hope it will be okay. Please let us know...
Gina


----------



## murphymoesmamma

*Poor little guy*

Oh my goodness this is just so sad. The only good thing about the situation is that the person giving them away didn't kill them, although taking them from their mamma before they have a good chance at survival is horrible too. So sad, some people should just not be allowed to own animals. Kiss the puppy for me and I will pray for a happy ending to the story.

Holly


----------



## irnfit

ama0722 said:


> That is so sad. I hope that puppy isnt that young. She may want to hand it over to a vet's office or something cause it might need it's mother's milk and those nutrients still. Poor little guy


Poor puppy. Thank goodness he found caring people. But, I totally agree with Amanda. If you really think he is that young, he needs to be with a vet for the right care.


----------



## Scooter's Family

People are just crazy, I can't believe they'd take puppies away from the mom so young. I hope you're able to find a home for the poor little thing.


----------



## Missy

Oh Maryam, what a sad situation.


----------



## Pixiesmom

People are stunningly ignorant!!
Thank you and your neighbor for giving the little baby a chance.
Fingers crossed that the puppy is ok.


----------



## maryam187

Argh, I didn't sleep well. I will go and talk to the neighbor here in a little bit, cause I too really think it's best for the puppy to be seen by a Vet ASAP. Unfortunately it won't happen until tomorrow, but I would be more than happy to take him in.
Since I seriously doubt that this is a purebred GS, I hope it is at least 5 weeks old, which still is terribly young  It was so dark last night, that I could barely take a good look at it. Besides, I have no clue how to accurately determine the puppy's age, even if I looked at its teeth.
I will get dressed and walk over now and see if she's willing to just hand him over to me before trying to find a home for him today.


----------



## Pixiesmom

Pablo has such a nice mom!


----------



## Scooter's Family

Maryam you're a sweetie!


----------



## TobyBaby

Bless you Maryam.


----------



## juliav

Poor little pup, I feel terrible for him. It never stops to amaze me how ignorat and irresponsible some people can be.  The little guy is lucky that he has found your neighbor and you to help him. We are keeping our fingers and paws crossed for him.

If he is only 2 weeks old, do you think he migh need the puppy milk that they sell in pet stores? Like this one:

http://www.petco.com/product/6506/P...ppy-Weaning-Formula.aspx?CoreCat=OnSiteSearch


----------



## maryam187

I just saw it. He's even skinnier than I remembered and is not eating/drinking well since last night and is slightly lethargic. I just talked to the Emergency vet and we'll be taking him in, cause I don't think he looks well enough to wait until tomorrow. Will keep you updated.


----------



## michi715

Oh Maryam! You're so wonderful! I can't even imagine what would have happened to that poor pup if you and your neighbor weren't so caring


----------



## Alexa

That's just so sad and cruel. What are people thinking? Just crazy. Thank you so much for stepping in and being an advocate for this little guy!!


----------



## mikeb

It's very sad. I hope everything is going to be ok. Your so kind for going out of your way to help this helpless little guy. I'll say a little prayer for you all.


----------



## Petaluna

OMG, Maryam, that has to be upsetting to see. I'd do the same thing, I couldn't walk away from a situation like that. He's probably got worms and god knows what else. A Wal-Mart parking lot, huh? geez....


----------



## Scooter's Family

Please let us know what the vet says, I'd do the same thing as you. Bless his little heart.


----------



## irnfit

Thank you, Maryam. Pablo has a very good mommy.


----------



## Brady's mom

Maryam, you are such a sweety to help this poor little guy. I hope the vet is able to help him.


----------



## micki2much

Maryam, you are just sooooo good and kind to be helping this poor little puppy! I'll be here waiting for some good news from the vet and of COURSE sending you :grouphug: you are an :angel:


----------



## Beamer

Any update yet??????????

Ryan


----------



## maryam187

Well, where to start... 
I went and grabbed him from the neighbor's who showed me his latest 'poop', 2 drops of pink mucus and she said he'd also been vomiting. I knew it wasn't a good sign. As soon as DH arrived from his night shift, we headed over to the emergency clinic. Since it was an hour ride, I decided to hold the little man that DH named Henry in my arms rather than the crate. He was so adorable and crawled up my chest while whimpering and ended up curling his tiny body up against my chest, rubbing his little head against my skin and fell asleep listening to my heart beat. I got a little nauseated by the fact that his body felt like bones and skin in my hand. Poor little dude. I examined him a little bit and discovered multiple scabs, bumps, and a 5 cent sized pus pocket on its abdomen and he felt very warm, more than Pablo does. I put him down to pee when we arrived and he could barely hold his own weight on those tiny malnourished legs. No muscle weight on his thighs at all.
The vet took him in, tested him for Parvo and it was positive. She said he was severely emaciated and not well at all. She guessed him to be 6 weeks old by his teeth but he looked a lot younger because he'd been sick for a while. He weighed in at 3.5 pounds. After discussing the options and the puppy's well being, we all thought it was in Henry's best interest not be exposed to all the BS. We decided not to take a picture of him, because it was so heartbreaking as is. Just trust me when I say, he was precious, tiny, not well, and very very tired. DH can't talk about little Henry and I am angry and sad. 
I disinfected everything we were wearing, but luckily nothing inside our home, cause he hadn't been here yet. 
This was a very disappointing 'rescue' experience that I wished would have ended differently. We even had Joey's uncle on board to possibly adopt him when we were done getting him back on track. So sorry I don't have better news to share.  I feel more like the angel of death rather than a good angel.


----------



## Sheri

How very, very sad. At least the neighbor, you, and your DH were able to give him a little loving before he had to go.

How very sad.


----------



## murphymoesmamma

*sad*

Oh Maryam how sad! I am crying over the poor dear and the awful way he was treated for the first weeks of his life but so glad that you were there for him to make the difficult decision. Bless you and your DH for your kindness.

I do wish that the people who were responsible for his mistreatment wold be charged with cruelty to animals. It makes me so mad that people get away with that crap!


----------



## lcy_pt

maryam187 said:


> Well, where to start...
> I went and grabbed him from the neighbor's who showed me his latest 'poop', 2 drops of pink mucus and she said he'd also been vomiting. I knew it wasn't a good sign. As soon as DH arrived from his night shift, we headed over to the emergency clinic. Since it was an hour ride, I decided to hold the little man that DH named Henry in my arms rather than the crate. He was so adorable and crawled up my chest while whimpering and ended up curling his tiny body up against my chest, rubbing his little head against my skin and fell asleep listening to my heart beat. I got a little nauseated by the fact that his body felt like bones and skin in my hand. Poor little dude. I examined him a little bit and discovered multiple scabs, bumps, and a 5 cent sized pus pocket on its abdomen and he felt very warm, more than Pablo does. I put him down to pee when we arrived and he could barely hold his own weight on those tiny malnourished legs. No muscle weight on his thighs at all.
> The vet took him in, tested him for Parvo and it was positive. She said he was severely emaciated and not well at all. She guessed him to be 6 weeks old by his teeth but he looked a lot younger because he'd been sick for a while. He weighed in at 3.5 pounds. After discussing the options and the puppy's well being, we all thought it was in Henry's best interest not be exposed to all the BS. We decided not to take a picture of him, because it was so heartbreaking as is. Just trust me when I say, he was precious, tiny, not well, and very very tired. DH can't talk about little Henry and I am angry and sad.
> I disinfected everything we were wearing, but luckily nothing inside our home, cause he hadn't been here yet.
> This was a very disappointing 'rescue' experience that I wished would have ended differently. We even had Joey's uncle on board to possibly adopt him when we were done getting him back on track. So sorry I don't have better news to share. * I feel more like the angel of death rather than a good angel.*


Bold emphasis mine.

Maryam....you gave this poor suffering little fellow the best you could...you gave him peace. Bless you.


----------



## Scooter's Family

Oh Maryam, your post made me cry. You, your husband and your neighbor are so kind to have cared for this sweet baby. How fortunate that he was found by people who could show him some love after being treated so cruelly. I'm so sorry for what you all went through. :hug:


----------



## Petaluna

oh wow, Maryam. I know that was really hard, but his end would have been so much worse and more prolonged had you not stepped in. He was very lucky that you did. Animals suffer so much at the hands of humans, and every compassionate gesture I believe is rewarded, one way or another, and hopefully in the end starts turning the tide.


----------



## Poornima

Maryam, :hug: You gave him your warmth, love and care, the precious gestures and moments he never had. Bless you heart!


----------



## ama0722

Maryam- this is just heartbreaking. I was hoping to come read you found a foster home for the little guy. I am glad he was able to have at least a day or two of humane care. Parvo seems to really be going around in the south. There was just a lady at my obedience club that took in a "rescue" puppy who had parvo and didn't make it either.

Sending hugs your way,

Amanda


----------



## TobyBaby

Thank goodness he had your love in his last hours. Poor little fella. How very, very sad.


----------



## juliav

Oh Maryam, I am so sorry. At least your were able to give him love and care in his last few hours. At least he is at peace now.


----------



## ivyagogo

Maryam - you did the right thing. Poor little guy. It's very lucky you didn't bring him into your house.


----------



## Missy

I am literally without words. Hugs to you Maryam. Peace to you Henry!


----------



## Jill in Mich

I'm so sorry Maryam. I was afraid that was the problem. You did the right thing.


----------



## maryam187

Sad thing is, I thought God must have sent him to me, cause he knows I would have time, patience, and knowledge to help him become the best dog he could be and I would have kept him until I made sure he finds the perfect home. I guess he found his forever home sooner than I expected


----------



## Brady's mom

Oh Maryam, I am so sorry. You did the best you could for this poor little guy. He was very lucky to have you to take care of him if even for a short period of time. :hug:


----------



## Pixiesmom

This is sad, and you did the right thing-many would not have bothered. 
I worry about the other puppies given away-they had Parvo too?!!
What danger does that bring to other dogs exposed?


----------



## maryam187

Beth, it is safe to assume that all the other puppies were infected as well. We think the owners were giving the puppies away cause they started vomiting and having diarrhea and they wanted to get rid of them ASAP. If their mom wasn't vaccinated, it is safe to assume that she is infected as well. The prognosis for all of them is poor unless aggressively treated and even then the outcome is uncertain. To my knowledge, Parvo is not only highly contagious but also survives up to 1 year (maybe even longer) in soil. Basically, all those puppies that were given away to people on the WalMart lot are most certainly going to die AND will infect the grounds, floors, all surfaces they were in contact with including other dogs that these people may have. If those poor dead puppies are buried in people's yard, the virus will survive in their yard ans keep being a potential risk factor for other un-vaccinated dogs. The risk for an up-to-date adult is fairly low.


----------



## Jill in Mich

Okay, I hate to post this, but.....Maryam, is there any chance of Pablo having been in contact with feces/urine/the puppy/etc. on your walk?


----------



## maryam187

Jill, the chances are high. However, with him being an adult up-to-date dog, the risk of him actually getting infected by it is fairly low. The emergency vet said if it were her dog, she would get it boostered. I'm not sure it is REALLY necessary. I will call his vet tomorrow whose advice I trust. To me, it is as if you are fully immunized against MMR and are around a sick child and panic about it. Just to be on the safe side, I will call his vet though.
I wanted to add, that I believe (not sure though) that even if Pablo gets an infection, it won't be as fatal as when an unimmunized puppy with a weak immune system gets infected. Does anyone know if that's true?


----------



## marjrc

I can hardly see through the tears... I am also so angry and so sad, but Maryam, know that you did everything you could, my friend. I know many others wouldn't have bothered with an ER vet on a weekend, nor like the idea of driving so far. You ARE an angel! 

Of course all the other pups are fatally sick and ....... oh man... I'm livid!! :frusty: It would have been great to get those people's names, the ones giving the pups away. Some people should be shot. Sorry.


----------



## maryam187

Marj, I agree 100% !!!

I just did a quick google search and found this informative site: http://www.vetinfo.com/dparvo.html
I quickly read through the parts about adult, fully immunized and Pablo should be more than fine, phew.


----------



## Jill in Mich

maryam187 said:


> Marj, I agree 100% !!!
> 
> I just did a quick google search and found this informative site: http://www.vetinfo.com/dparvo.html
> I quickly read through the parts about adult, fully immunized and Pablo should be more than fine, phew.


Oh good! I worried about this all night. I didn't want to ask but knew it was something you had to have already thought of yourself. :hug:


----------



## irnfit

Maryam, thank you for taking care of the poor puppy. I wish I could find those people and :boxing:


----------



## sweetlotus

Maryam, I think that you are a sweet angel sent from heaven to guide the poor puppy to his final resting place. You were able to bring him comfort and peace in his final hours. You should find meaning in what you were able to do, not what you weren't able to do. Thank you for being so amazing.


----------



## MaddiesMom

Maryam, I'm so sorry to hear about this sad episode with the puppy. You are so wonderful to have cared for him during his last hours. Its also tragic that the littermates most likely had parvo also and were taken in homes that may have had other unvaccinated and unprotected animals. The littermates probably had sad endings also. Thank you so much for caring for little Henry and I'm so sorry you didn't have the ending you wanted.


----------



## Judy A

You are an angel, Maryam....how sad that people don't take care of their animals. To see a tiny one so hurt and helpless is just heart breaking. You did the right thing.


----------



## Posh's Mom

Maryam I'm so sorry to read this. What you gave to poor Henry was love and peace. Lots of lickies from Pablo I hope come to you.


----------



## momma_raven

God Bless you, your DH, and your neighbor! I know it was a hard position to be in and decision to make but you did the best thing possible for him. I have known of puppies with parvo that even after being on iv and meds slipped into comas and died. Their little bodies just can't withstand the strain. I would not think angel of death but angel of mercy!


----------



## marb42

Maryam, this thread just broke my heart, and I'm sure this was devastating for you to go through. It was so wonderful of you to take him to the vet so he did not have to continue to suffer. I feel so bad for all the other puppies who will likely suffer the same fate. How sad!
Gina


----------



## Havtahava

Maryam, I couldn't open this topic until now. I'm sorry for your experience. When I read the first part of that post describing his stool & vomiting I guessed Parvo was probably involved. You were kind to extend your love and warmth as well as ending his suffering.

I am so sorry.

You probably know this already, but Pablo should be fine at his age even with the Parvo exposure, but keep an eye on him for any symptoms of vomiting and runny stools. You can get him to a vet to start treatment immediately if you see those signs. Parvo is easily a fatal blow to young puppies, but older dogs can usually beat it.


----------



## hedygs

(((Maryam))) Little Henry felt the warmth of your arms and the beating of your heart and it must have comforted him greatly.


----------



## Missy

Maryam, I have thought about this all night. I am glad the question got asked about Pablo being in any danger. I was worried, but now relieved. I also wanted to let you know that you were an angel of love and peace. the person in the parking lot giving away the puppies was the angel of death. Henry was the lucky one who got to go to the rainbow bridge with your heart to snuggle against and medical care to ease him over the bridge gently. I hate to think of the misery of those other pups on their way out. You were there for a reason. And you sacrificed and risked a lot to usher Henry to a better place. 

Hugs and Kisses from me and the boys.


----------



## iluvhavs

I'm a so sadden to hear of Henry's passing, but thankful that he didn't suffer once you and your neighbor became involved. 

How horrible that these people were handing out parvo at the mall. I am sickened to think of how the other puppies fared.

Bless you Maryam!


----------



## Lina

Oh Maryam, I just saw this topic and I am so so sorry about all of this. That poor puppy! Please don't feel bad... you gave him a gift the last few hours of his life. You really are an angel. :hug:


----------



## mimismom

Maryam, 
This is soo sad. You did the right thing. 

I wonder if there is a way to contact the previous owners? and if there is anything to do to make them responsible?


----------



## trueblue

Maryam, what a horrible experience you just went through. My heart just breaks when I read stuff like this. I can't imagine how you feel, but please know that you did the right thing. 

Wouldn't you like to hunt down the people who had the puppies and gave them away?


----------



## Laurief

Maryam, I just read through this thread and am very sad - but very very proud of you and DH. YOu gave Henry his last hours showing him love and attention, which he most likely would not have gotten without you. Most likely he would have died without feeling the warmth of your arms and beating of your heart! 
You are an angel for helping him when he most needed you and making the merciful decision to take his pain away. I am sure you shed many tears on this, as we have. Please know that you did a selfless thing in a very difficult situation.
Give Pablo an extra kiss!!


----------



## maryam187

Thank you everyone for your kind words. I know we did what we could and Henry's in a better place now. It was so hard because he would have little happy puppy moments with his tail wagging like crazy but he couldn't keep that up longer than 20 sec. or so. He had the awesomest 3 last days, because since the moment my neighbor took him in, he was cuddled and held really close until we handed him over to the vet. My neighbor felt that he was too tiny and needy to be put in a crate or on his own so she was carrying him day and night and I did the same to comfort him. So I'm happy in that regard.

Elizabeth, in the owners' best interest, I hope I don't find them, cause I may just go bezerk. (sp?) I have no idea if there are any laws against people like them.

Pablo appreciates all the extra love he's getting (as if he wasn't spoiled enough already!)


----------



## mintchip

:grouphug:Maryam and DH:grouphug:


----------



## HavaneseSoon

Thank you so much for your kind heart. You did the right thing. You are a true angel of mercy. :hug:


----------



## kelrobin

Maryam, gee, I missed this thread and now have a pit in my stomach after reading this very sad story. You were awesome to try and save this little pup, and I am disgusted with these Walmart parking lot scum. I wonder if the store would let you post a flier describing the situation, i.e. "Warning . . . for the people who were giving away free puppies in the parking lot on April XX, these puppies were infected with Parvo (with description of what it is and how contagious and deadly it is). One has already been euthanized, and all are probably infected." The people giving the pups and also taking obviously shop there. You might need to do it in several languages (and I know you know a bunch)! Sorry, I am so angry about this that I would be trying to stop those people or at least educate the general public who sometimes have the mentality of a housefly. :rant: I'm actually sorry you didn't take a photo so you could have posted that too. Sometimes you have to make an impact to get through thick skulls. 

I am glad little Henry got lots of snuggles and heartbeats in his last days. So sorry, too, for the scare with Pablo. :sorry: Hugs to you all . . .


----------



## Havtahava

Kathy, unfortunately, it is highly probable that none of them are alive anymore.


----------



## kelrobin

I'm sure they probably are not either, but at least it might throw some guilt on the owners if they saw it, and if the mom is sick but surviving, maybe by the grace of God they will take her to the vet. It would also educate anyone to Parvo and what to look for.


----------



## JASHavanese

:hug:


----------



## mckennasedona

I tried not to look at this thread......so very, very sad. 
Maryam thank you and your DH and your neighbor for everything you did for that poor puppy. At least he knew love and gentle kindness in his final hours.


----------



## maryam187

Kathy, I think you're right and I will try to come up with something. Interestingly, Karen (my neighbor) sent me a pic of Henry today which was taken by her son (cell phone).


----------



## Pixiesmom

Oh my goodness Maryam, how very heartbreaking to see a picture of that little guy.


----------



## Scooter's Family

That poor, poor baby. God bless him.


----------



## herrick51

Maryam, I couldn't stand to finish this thread after starting it a few days ago. . .you deserve every bit of praise and love that is coming your way - and your sweet husband, too, for giving little Henry a name and helping you get him to the vet. 
Hugs, kisses and licks (from Brody) for you, your DH, and Pablo;

mary


----------



## Lunastar

Oh Maryam, Poor Henry. His last days were truely blessed by angels. 

I agree you should try to post a flier or maybe call the local news and see it they will do a report to warn those others that took home a puppy.


----------

